
Linux foundation bans person for tone-policing - _pgmf
https://www.patreon.com/posts/31469894
======
LandR
So Charles Wood gets banned for wearing a Make America Great Again hat, but
Kim can say:

"WHITE MEN, FOR ALL THEIR CHEST BEATING, ARE SO FUCKING WEAK" "[White] Women
In Tech Organizations Are Full Of Shit" "I’ll continue to say, white dudes in
TECH ain’t Shit"

And this is OK...

America, you are very strange right now.

~~~
P_I_Staker
If you followed some of the drama/dialog on that page (can't say I blame you
if you didn't), you'd see that she isn't attending the conference, and there
are other allegations (supposedly, according to one person). So far, the only
thing cited has been "tone policing", whatever that means. I haven't seen any
indication that Kim will be attending, so the alleged double standard doesn't
really apply (can't ban someone from an event they don't want to attend)

------
rvz
Here we go again. This is what happens when you enforce a policy such as a CoC
and if one person attempts to step out of line they are arrested on the
suspicion of wrong-think. If that wasn't insult to injury then why not cancel
him too because red MAGA hat == bad.

Its interesting to see that they are continuing this politically-correct
attitude with silly purity tests to throw dirt at people like Charles Wood but
all for the double-standards for Kim to throw racial insults and gets away
with it unscathed.

Ladies and gentlemen and people of all genders, this is hypocrisy at its
finest.

~~~
CrackerNews
They don't see it as hypocrisy because they mistake race/gender for class
status. It is essentially "reverse racism" and they have to "punch up" against
racism. It's okay to cancel a white guy because he's their version of a
"bourgeois" while people of color are their version of a "proletariat."

I don't agree with this assessment by the way. It's just how these people
think. To me, it feels like playing musical chairs within a fundamentally
broken society and economic system that disregards social justice for profit.

------
kup0
While I think there can be issues with "cancel culture" or whatever, there's a
ton of context missing here.

I wasn't sure about all of this, but after seeing far more context (linked
from the patreon page) and seeing John S's behavior towards others and the
fact that others were defending him... this is far more complex of a situation
than is being portrayed here.

All in all I'm surprised at Bryan's responses and lack of desire to view the
context, which IMO changes the situation, far different from how he paints it

That said, if a particular person in an industry has pretty toxic behavior,
maybe it's more clear cut that they should not be welcome to event X, ... but
what about people that defend this person and/or their behavior? I guess that
gets stickier but I can see it being a problem- especially when that defense
is highly public, on video, and problematic in and of itself.

/shrug

~~~
CrackerNews
The only link I could find was from Cher Scarlett[1] who got banned from
Lunduke's Patreon comments and got mined for gold here on HN in a different
comment.

So Charles Wood was defending John with a liberal pro-speech "see where he's
coming from" attitude. From what little I've seen, John seems like an outright
inflammatory troll against cancel culture and SJWs.

It's clear then that Charles is against cancel culture and SJWs, and he is
willing to be in a foxhole with someone like John. He does not make a good
case for his position for failing to understand what that cancel crowd is
taking offense to.

This whole situation also segued all the way from someone mocking semantics
HTML, which prompted a conversation about the toxicity in programming where an
unrelated person commented in a very naive manner that made black people upset
that their experiences seemed like they were being marginalized. (One of them
brought up the anecdote of a Nigerian programmer who didn't complain about
walking 5 miles for water to the point where his fingers were too numb for
typing.)

This whole phenomenon is a clusterf __k that 's spiraled out of control
between differing philosophical perspectives getting reciprocal fuel for their
flame wars. It seems like cable news tier of conversations where people
ultimately argue around the core issue of a broken society and economic system
that disregards social justice and fairness for profit.

As a side note, I'm not a fan of Lunduke either. I appreciated his Why Linux
Sucks talks, but I quickly unsubscribed from his channel when he drags me into
these culture war stuff I don't want to get dragged into when I want to learn
about Linux.

[1] [https://medium.com/@cherp/propaganda-other-lies-we-
tell-4325...](https://medium.com/@cherp/propaganda-other-lies-we-
tell-4325240379f7)

~~~
P_I_Staker
> and he is willing to be in a foxhole with someone like John

I resent this attitude, which has become too popular these days. I can defend
someone without "being in a foxhole with them", if I think they're being
treated too harshly, being misunderstood, ect (and it's not necessarily the
"hill I want to die on either"). I might not even like the person, or agree
with them. In fairness to you, in this case he does seem to be going out of
his way to ally with him.

I find myself skeptical of everyone in cases like these. The linked article
has some serious issues in my opinion. Cher makes some good points, but is
clearly very biased. That's understandable, however, some of the language she
uses is warped to the point of being deceptive. I still feel like I'm not
getting the full story here, and getting the full story requires wading
through hours of social media drama. I certainly don't trust Lunduke either as
there's also issues with his narrative.

I still haven't seen anything that should be a violation of policy worthy of
being disinvited. It still seems very much like politically motivated
punishment and optics. Inviting someone to engage in a "civil conversation" as
Wood did is pretty weasly, but I don't see any harrasment or abuse here.

------
aphextim
Reading the banter between Cher Scarlett and Bryan Lunduke in the comments is
gold.

+1 for Bryan in my opinion

------
craig_peacock
For an organisation that is supposed to be protecting civil liberties and free
speech, I am disgusted in the snowflake handling of this matter. Snowflakes
have no place in computer engineering...

~~~
craig_peacock
I want my computer kernel to be snowflake free...time to investigate grown-up
operating systems

